# What is the smallest trailer that can haul one ton of wood pellets?



## Don2222 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello

Will this work or do I have to take a dozen bags off the top and stick them in the trunk?
12x40lbs = 480lbs
The 5x8 size is perfect for a riding mower with the bagger on. Also good for stove transporting!
5x8 $599
Payload Capacity: 1,500 lb.
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating: 2,000 lb.
Empty Weight: 500 lb.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/carry-...xle-trailer-1-500-lb-payload-capacity-1090202

This would work for the tractor if I took the bagger off the mower/
Maybe put 7 bags in the trunk
4x6 $449
http://www.tractorsupply.com/carry-...oor-trailer-1-700-lb-payload-capacity-1011070

Pic of 5x8 below.


----------



## blades (Aug 13, 2012)

niether, 1 short ton =  2000 lbs, 1 long ton = 2240 pounds, so a trailer rated at 2500 lbs would be your best choice.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 13, 2012)

One thing I've learned over the years is to oversize trailers. Both weight and size.

Trust me it'll save you from upgrading in the future.


----------



## MountainSean (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't skimp on your trailer. If you get something that is just big enough with some fiddling to work then you are going to run into nothing but problems and will seriously shorten the lifespan of the trailer itself. Like most other things, when you run it at max capacity all the time it will break down much faster. Get something 20% bigger than what you need, and then if you do need to haul something extra for any reason you have the ability to do so.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2012)

MountainSean said:


> Don't skimp on your trailer. If you get something that is just big enough with some fiddling to work then you are going to run into nothing but problems and will seriously shorten the lifespan of the trailer itself. Like most other things, when you run it at max capacity all the time it will break down much faster. Get something 20% bigger than what you need, and then if you do need to haul something extra for any reason you have the ability to do so.


 
*What about when they give the ratings on the trailer. Do they give lower ratings for safety? Is the 1700 lbs actually 20% less than the real limit. So it is actually 2,040 lbs it can really carry?*


----------



## jensent (Aug 13, 2012)

Our trailers which have the drop gate for our commercial mowing bus. have 3500lb axles.  Beds are 6.5ftx12ft. Empty wt 1200lb. Load cap.=2300lb. Look them over carefully at several dealers. There are trailers and then again there are trailers! In general in our area the farm store trailers are only fair quality. Make sure you get ezlube hubs not bearing caps or bearing buddys. Been there!
Tom


----------



## lukem (Aug 13, 2012)

Since you say "trunk" gotta ask what your tow vehicle is.  Also, how far are you toting these pellets and on what kind of roads?  If you want to tow 70 miles @ 70MPH over a mountain pass that's entirely different that a few miles @ 30MPH.

The weight rating isn't how much the trailer can actually hold without breaking...it is how much can safely be towed under any condition.  My little harbor freight trailer is rated at 1,000lbs.  I've had more than 2k lbs on there before and it didn't break...but it was real hard on it and handled like absolute crap...and I'm sure it was really unsafe.

I'd personally get a 5x8 (minimum, 6x10 would be better) with a 3,500lb (no compromise here).  Small trailers with lower rating don't tow as well...they tend to sway, bounce, etc and aren't much fun to pull.  No matter what you get, make sure you load it with the appropriate amount of tongue weight (10% of the total trailer weight should be on the hitch).


----------



## bogydave (Aug 13, 2012)

For a 1 ton "payload"
a single axle trailer with a 3500 lb rated axle. 
Very easy to overload a trailer, especially with firewood.
The TS trailer (in the OP pic) is a 2000 lb axle. 
2000 lb axle trailer Pay load = (2000 lb - the weight of the empty trailer)


----------



## JoeyD (Aug 13, 2012)

+1 what bogydave said. Look for something with a 3500 lb axle if you plan on hauling a ton of pellets.


----------



## MountainSean (Aug 13, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> *What about when they give the ratings on the trailer. Do they give lower ratings for safety? Is the 1700 lbs actually 20% less than the real limit. So it is actually 2,040 lbs it can really carry?*


 
The trailer GTWR is the same as your GVWR on your truck. Sure it can hold more, possibly even safely since they tend to overengineer or under-rate the things. But beyond extending the life of your trailer there is also insurance and public concern to factor. (And the law.) If you were to get into an accident and were riding the stated limit or over the limit of your trailer you might end up paying for the accident out of pocket and legal penalties. You wouldn't skimp on installing stove pipe, or cut your clearance to combustables close just to save a few bucks would you? Why do the same with your trailer?


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 13, 2012)

MountainSean said:


> The trailer GTWR is the same as your GVWR on your truck. Sure it can hold more, possibly even safely since they tend to overengineer or under-rate the things. But beyond extending the life of your trailer there is also insurance and public concern to factor. (And the law.) If you were to get into an accident and were riding the stated limit or over the limit of your trailer you might end up paying for the accident out of pocket and legal penalties. You wouldn't skimp on installing stove pipe, or cut your clearance to combustables close just to save a few bucks would you? Why do the same with your trailer?


 
Im with you on that.... DOT does not look well upon overloaded trailers.. 

The next thing is stopping power. Alot of vehicles the power to pull a heavy trailer but may not be able to stop it. 
So depending on the vehicle you may want to look into a trailer with its own brakes.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 13, 2012)

Why not make two trips?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2012)

jensent said:


> Our trailers which have the drop gate for our commercial mowing bus. have 3500lb axles. Beds are 6.5ftx12ft. Empty wt 1200lb. Load cap.=2300lb. Look them over carefully at several dealers. There are trailers and then again there are trailers! In general in our area the farm store trailers are only fair quality. Make sure you get ezlube hubs not bearing caps or bearing buddys. Been there!
> Tom


 
Thanks, that is good info!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2012)

lukem said:


> Since you say "trunk" gotta ask what your tow vehicle is. Also, how far are you toting these pellets and on what kind of roads? If you want to tow 70 miles @ 70MPH over a mountain pass that's entirely different that a few miles @ 30MPH.
> 
> The weight rating isn't how much the trailer can actually hold without breaking...it is how much can safely be towed under any condition. My little harbor freight trailer is rated at 1,000lbs. I've had more than 2k lbs on there before and it didn't break...but it was real hard on it and handled like absolute crap...and I'm sure it was really unsafe.
> 
> I'd personally get a 5x8 (minimum, 6x10 would be better) with a 3,500lb (no compromise here). Small trailers with lower rating don't tow as well...they tend to sway, bounce, etc and aren't much fun to pull. No matter what you get, make sure you load it with the appropriate amount of tongue weight (10% of the total trailer weight should be on the hitch).


 
Thanks that is what I want to know. I am really not even sure if I am going to haul a ton of wood pellets. If I do, it will be 1 to 2 miles at 30 miles per hour or less. So the 5x8 maybe perfect for me for mostly a lawn tractor and pellet stoves!

Also I can take off 500 lbs just by throwing a dozen bags in the trunk of the tow car. That would make it all perfectly legal!


----------



## lukem (Aug 13, 2012)

Still gotta ask what the tow vehicle is and if a ton of pellets, you, and the trailer will exceed its GVWR?  Doesn't matter if they are in the trunk or on the trailer...you could still be overweight.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2012)

lukem said:


> Still gotta ask what the tow vehicle is and if a ton of pellets, you, and the trailer will exceed its GVWR? Doesn't matter if they are in the trunk or on the trailer...you could still be overweight.


 
Well I was thinking of a Toyota Matrix for the tow vehicle for the 32 mpg?


----------



## jensent (Aug 13, 2012)

Matrix has a tow cap. of 1500lb-minus any load in the vehicle. example: 1200lb trailer (empty)+2 passengers at 150lb= max load. Good rule of thumb is to load a tow vehicle at 80% rated weight. 1500x80%=1200lb.  Martix payload is 850lb. So if one 150lb person uses the car alone  they can haul 700lb. No trailer used. Three loads an you have moved your ton provided there is enough room in the car for the pellets. Also most states dont require trailer brakes if the trailer wt is less that 3000lb.
Tom


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 14, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> *What about when they give the ratings on the trailer. Do they give lower ratings for safety? Is the 1700 lbs actually 20% less than the real limit. So it is actually 2,040 lbs it can really carry?*


 

This is just asking for an accident. All this talk of overloading/ignoring GVW ratings on light-duty trailers, hauling 3000 lbs with compact cars.... 

The axle on the trailer will carry what the manufacturer rates it for, safely. Why are we trying to second guess a maximum safety rating applied by someone who took the time and has the knowledge to calculate it taking into account all of the components involved (tires, wheels, bearings, steel/aluminum, tubing size/structure, etc.)?

I _will_ allow for one exception to these ratings. The GVWR of the trailer may be downrated to circumvent state laws regarding titling and brakes. Most single axle trailers equipped with 3500lb axles have a GVWR of 2990lbs to avoid requirements to title the trailer (like a car/truck) and equip it with brakes. The former would make it inconvenient to sell via big box/farm store retail channels and the latter justs adds cost/complexity the consumer may be unwilling to pay for.

There are many reasons a trailer's GVWR may be lower than the sum of the axles' load ratings (long tandem axle trailers may be downrated because applying full load on the axles could create excessive tongue weights, etc.) and it's up to you to explain to the po po/DOT why you're overloaded. Good luck with that.



Don2222 said:


> Thanks that is what I want to know. I am really not even sure if I am going to haul a ton of wood pellets. If I do, it will be 1 to 2 miles at 30 miles per hour or less. So the 5x8 maybe perfect for me for mostly a lawn tractor and pellet stoves!
> 
> Also I can take off 500 lbs just by throwing a dozen bags in the trunk of the tow car. That would make it all perfectly legal!


 
Don't give me the ration of "Well I'll go slow and I'm not going far....." either. I've been there, done that in this regard and I have paid my dues. 

And removing 500lbs from the trailer to just throw it in the trunk is only going to move weight directly over what is undoubtedly an already severely overloaded axle. 

Just because your state doesn't _require_ brakes on trailers under 3000lbs, doesn't mean they shouldn't have 'em.  Especially if the tow-vehicle (and it's braking system) is very, light-duty, shall we say.

Honest advice here, when it comes time to get those pellets, rent a truck. You'll save money and lives in the long run and who knows, the life you save just might be your own. 

_Note: I apologize if I offend anybody with the stern tone of this post but I've towed trailers up to 20K lbs since the day I obtained my license and I've seen the good, the bad, and the ugly.  The last thing I want is for anybody in this fine community to be harmed by the ignorance of physics and the rationalization that "It won't happen to me!"_


----------



## bogydave (Aug 14, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> This is just asking for an accident. All this talk of overloading/ignoring GVW ratings on light-duty trailers, hauling 3000 lbs with compact cars....
> 
> The axle on the trailer will carry what the manufacturer rates it for, safely. Why are we trying to second guess a maximum safety rating applied by someone who took the time and has the knowledge to calculate it taking into account all of the components involved (tires, wheels, bearings, steel/aluminum, tubing size/structure, etc.)?
> 
> ...


 
This topic hit a nerve with you MM. ?
You must have a "T" shirt of an overload LOL 

I lost my trailer once.
Left it at a horse barn (2 miles from the house) to get filled with Horse manure. went back hooked up & pulled out. Noticed right away it was heavy.
Got on the road, tires looked low (almost flat) , started down a small hill at 30 MPH, it started fishtailing, (I mean serious fishtailing, HM everywhere on the road)) broke the bead on the right side tire & went into the ditch, Scary how little control I had trying to keep my truck on the road. Almost lost the truck into the ditch.

Now I look back & laugh, but "moments of terror educate quickly" if you survive 
New trailer rated tires & more careful with weight.
1/2 loads of wood & the ATV now
& I'm still looking to get a 16' dual axle.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input. Iearned alot.

I am not doing heavy duty cargo loads, I can't with a Toyota Matrix!

If the Totota Matrix is rated for 1500 lbs then I should get the 1500 lb trailer as a good match and not go over that load to be safe. Also make sure the tires are properly inflated after any load is put on the trailer!

Thanks again all ! ! ! !


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Aug 14, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Thanks guys for the input. Iearned alot.
> 
> I am not doing heavy duty cargo loads, I can't with a Toyota Matrix!
> 
> ...


 Don, Is the matrix front wheel drive>?If so, I would only put what you can reasonably carry in the trailer and not put any bags of pellets in the trunk. I'm guessing your max tongue on that vehicle is proabably 150 max, and with the weight of the trailer and 500 lbs in the trunk I wouldn't be surprised if you front wheels are litteraly off the ground if you are loaded up. Just do it safe. Good luck


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 15, 2012)

bogydave said:


> This topic hit a nerve with you MM. ?
> You must have a "T" shirt of an overload LOL


 
Absolutely hits a nerve.

I get a little bent outta shape when folks that know better ask if it's ok to ignore posted safety ratings.  Especially on the grounds of "everything is over-engineered anyways..."

I'm sure similar responses would be posted if someone asked if you really need to follow CTC's, or tried to rationalize cutting corners on a chimney install.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 15, 2012)

jensent said:


> Matrix has a tow cap. of 1500lb-minus any load in the vehicle. example: 1200lb trailer (empty)+2 passengers at 150lb= max load. Good rule of thumb is to load a tow vehicle at 80% rated weight. 1500x80%=1200lb. Martix payload is 850lb. So if one 150lb person uses the car alone they can haul 700lb. No trailer used. Three loads an you have moved your ton provided there is enough room in the car for the pellets. Also most states dont require trailer brakes if the trailer wt is less that 3000lb.
> Tom


 
I may have misread this statement - but GVWR has no direct relationship with the rated tow capacity of the vehicle.
So where you said 1200lbs trailer empty +2 passengers each at 150lbs is not correct.

Since we've completely beaten this dead horse - why stop now.

I suspect you would have to account for the tongue wait and deduct it from the GVWR.

So assuming you have a specific model Matrix that is curb weight 3000lbs (they range from 2850-3000 dependent on engine choices and transmission) and a trailer weight of 1500lbs - and a tongue weight of 150lbs - then you could transport 700lbs of passengers and cargo.


----------



## triptester (Aug 15, 2012)

When buying a trailer only size and load capacity is usually considered . Trailer design can be more important. Consider the 5x8 trailer in Don2222's post, it may be great for hauling a lawn mower but bad for hauling pellets. If you try to load the trailer with a fork truck, a skid load at a time, the ramp must be removed and the weight may not be able to be  properly placed. Also when a trailer is loaded with a fork truck an additional 500 lbs. must be figured for when the forks drop just a hair to far. If the bags are loaded by hand the mesh floor will end up with large divets and the bags may tear.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 15, 2012)

This topic hit a nerve with you MM. ?



MasterMech said:


> Absolutely hits a nerve.
> 
> I get a little bent outta shape when folks that know better ask if it's ok to ignore posted safety ratings. Especially on the grounds of "everything is over-engineered anyways..."
> 
> I'm sure similar responses would be posted if someone asked if you really need to follow CTC's, or tried to rationalize cutting corners on a chimney install.


 
I'm with you there.
With old engineering, many things were over engineered.
The way thing are engineered now using computer models & new materials, the goal is to engineer as close to the design specs as possible, using new technologies & less material.
So believing there are safety margins engineered into ratings is looking for trouble.
Kinda like looking for "the straw that broke the camel's back", when found, things break.


----------

